# Mẹ bỉm sữa cần biết, nguy hiểm khi dùng bộ chăn gối cho bé sơ sinh



## ngoclan (15/7/19)

Rất nhiều mẹ bỉm sữa có thói quen nằm gối cao đầu nhưng không biết rằng điều này thực sự là nguy hiểm với bé sơ sinh. Trẻ sơ sinh không cần bộ chăn gối đó!
Bất kỳ người lớn nào cũng cần cho mình một bộ chăn gối cho giấc ngủ  thêm sâu và ngon lành hơn,gối giúp cho người lớn nâng đỡ cổ, giúp cho phần đầu của người nằm được thăng bằng, tạo cảm giác thoải mái hơn, đặc biệt là khi người nằm ưa thích nằm nghiêng…
Tuy nhiên với trẻ em thì khác, điều này thực sự gây hại cho con bởi phần xương sống gắn liền với xương cổ vẫn còn non nớt và chỉ là một đường thẳng, trẻ sử dụng gối vào lúc này sẽ có hại nhiều hơn là có lợi.

*Bộ chăn gối và lợi ích của nó đối với người sử dụng:*
Thử mà lướt qua những không gian phòng ngủ của mọi người và xem coi có gì trên chiếc gường trong căn phòng xem nào. Có lẽ là không thể thiếu bộ chăn gra gối nệm êm dịu với chất liệu mềm mại cho giấc ngủ của các thành viên trong gia đình thêm ấm áp.
Một chiếc gối ngủ vừa phải, không quá cao cũng không quá thấp,thích hợp với độ cong của đốt sống cổ giúp người sử dụng có những phút nghỉ ngơi thư giãn sau những giờ phút làm việc căn thẳng.
Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều mẫu gối nằm với  độ dày vừa phải, êm dịu cho người sử dụng, loại gối được ưa chuông nhất có lẽ chính là gối gòn, với tính đàn hồi cực kỳ cao, mang đến cảm giác êm ái cho người sử dụng.

*Sử dụng bộ chăn gối cho bé sơ sinh, điều này có nên hay không?*
Nếu tôi được hỏi câu hỏi này, có lẽ dù như thế nào thì tôi vẫn sẽ trả lời là “không nên”. Bởi điều đó sẽ mang đến hiện tượng “lợi bất cập hại” và cực kỳ không cần thiết.

*Nguy hiểm khi sử dụng bộ chăn gối cho trẻ em:*
Khác với hình thái xương sống ở người lớn bao gồm đốt sống cổ cong, , vì thế nên cần một chiếc gối làm dụng cụ nâng đỡ giữa đầu và đốt sốt.
Tuy nhiên, đốt sống cổ của trẻ sơ sinh lại khác, với hình thái đốt sống thẳng đứng(chỉ bắt đầu cong dần theo độ tuổi lớn nên) vì thế việc cho bé sơ sinh nằm gối cao đầu sẽ khiến cổ sẽ bị quẹo, xương sống bị thay đổi hình dạng. Gây ra nguy cơ dị dạng cao.
Ở thời gian đầu sau sinh(12 tháng đầu), xương cổ và xương sụn của bé còn rất mềm, trẻ lại không có khả năng tự nhấc cổ hoặc điều chỉnh tư thế cổ một cách tự chủ. Vì vậy, tư thế nằm gối sẽ khiến cổ bé bị gập lại, gây ra chèn ép ở vùng họng thậm chí gây sặc và tử vong.

_*



*_​*Chung quy lại, không nên cho trẻ nằm gối:*
Bởi những lý do trên, thực sự một chiếc gối là điều không cần thiết đối với trẻ. Các bé sơ sinh chỉ cần một miếng vải mỏng hoặc tấm khăn mịn, gấp đôi hoặc gấp ba để gối đầu, nhằm tạo độ êm ái nhất cho phần xương đầu của bé.
Miếng vải mỏng lót đầu có thể tránh đầu bé khỏi tiếp xúc với những bề mặt cứng như mặt nôi, mặt giường. Ngoài ra để trẻ có được vị trí nằm an toàn nhất, mẹ có thể lựa chọn những bộ chăn gra bọc nệm, lót nôi cho trẻ sơ sinh.

*Giới thiệu sơ bộ về bộ chăn gra, bọc nệm dành cho bé:*

*



*

Tuy không thể sử dụng những chiếc gối đầu như người lớn cho giấc ngủ của bé. Nhưng hiện nay, Nanakids đã và đang cung cấp những bộ chăn gra mùa hè vô cùng thích hợp cho trẻ sơ sinh, giúp bé có một giấc ngủ trọn vẹn tuyệt đối.

*Lợi ích của việc sử dụng bộ chăn gra cho trẻ sơ sinh:*
Ngay từ khi sinh ra, trẻ sơ sinh đã có đặc điểm hình thái thóp đầu mềm, xương sọ nhẹ mỏng. Bởi điều đó, xương sọ của bé sẽ bị biến dạng khiến hình dạng đầu của trẻ sẽ bị méo mó, lâu dầu rất khó phục hồi.
Vì thế, trẻ rất cần một bộ chăn gra mềm nhẹ để lót lên bề mặt nôi cũi hoặc nệm nôi, giúp bề mặt tiếp xúc với xương sọ, với phần da của bé được thoải mái và dịu êm nhất có thể.

*Điểm tên một vài bộ chăn gra đáng yêu cho nôi cũi bé sơ sinh:*
Bộ chăn gra dành cho trẻ sơ sinh bao gồm quây nôi, chăn đắp và bọc nệm nôi với chất liệu cotton thoáng mát, an toàn cho làn da của trẻ. Đặc biệt hơn nữa chính là tính năng thấm hút tốt vào mùa hè.

*Với các mẫu chăn ga lung linh màu sắc như sau:*
Gra nôi cáo với hoạ tiết cáo cam sặc sỡ, cùng vườn thông xanh ngát sẽ là lựa chọn lý tưởng cho những gia đình có truyền thống yêu thiên nhiên và hoang dã, mẫu gra nôi này là sự lựa chọn tuyện vời cho những chiếc nôi đơn giản, tinh tế, hiện đại như nôi Hailey.





Gra hồng hoa với tông màu hồng chủ đạo thích hợp cho những cô gái, đưa bé gái đến không gian thơ mộng và cổ tích của khu vườn đầy sắc hoa.​


​Gra cún yêu với hoạ tiết neo thuyền nền xanh làm chủ đạo, tựa như các chàng cún thủy thủ dũng mãnh phiêu lưu trên đại dương xanh ngát, đây là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho những gia đình có bé trai đáng yêu. Kết hợp với nôi Navy Hailey sẽ giúp sự lựa chọn này thêm hoàn hảo.



​Đặc biệt hơn, nội thất trẻ em Nanakids còn cung cấp đến các bậc phụ huynh có trẻ trên hai tuổi mẫu gối an toàn dành cho bé với chất liệu bông ép đàn hồi, mềm mại.
Đến với Nội thất trẻ em Nanakids để sở hữu và có thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn gra nôi cho bé các bố mẹ nhé.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

